# Envious Touch End of Summer Deals!



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

SOLD!!!</span>[/b]


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*13X7 All Chrome with Metallic Mauve Hub and Outer... Set of 5 $460.00*  
_*-Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $375/set of 5!!!*_

_**First price includes 5-Wheels, 4-Chrome Knock off's, and 4-Adapters... Tool is extra!*_
_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_

**Please note that the 5th wheel was used as a display wheel in our shop...**









*Again these are U.S. Wheels... Built, Plated, Powder Coated, and Assembles here in the U.S.A.*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*14X7 All Chrome with Powder Blue Hub and Outer... $400.00/set of 4*  
_*-Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $325/set of 4!!!*_

_**First price includes 4-Wheels, 4-Chrome Knock off's, and 4-Adapters... Tool is extra!*_
_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_



















*Again these are U.S. Wheels... Built, Plated, Powder Coated, and Assembles here in the U.S.A.*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*15X7 All Chrome Cross Lace with 24K Gold Hub, Nipple, and Knock off... $410.00/set of 4*  
_*-Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $325/set of 4!!!*_

_**First price includes 4-Wheels, 4-Chrome Knock off's, and 4-Adapters... Tool is extra!*_
_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_

**Please note that 1 wheel was used as a display wheel in our shop...**


















*Again these are U.S. Wheels... Built, Plated, Powder Coated, and Assembles here in the U.S.A.*








*SOLD!!!*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Knock-Off's and Hubs on sale right now too!*
_*We have hundred’s available right now at this price!!!!*_ :0 :0 :0 

*Chrome Knock-Off's $12.50/each
Gold Knock-Off's $15/each
Chrome or 24K U.S. Gold Hubs $15/each or $48/set*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*I also got about 50 or 60 sets of Luxor Knock-off's and caps for Bolt-On's... all brand new!*

*$5/each piece* :0


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wow: :420: hno:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD I NEED A SET OF GOLD ZENITHS~


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

How much for turqouise blue bowl an hub chrome spoke an nipples.... 13x7 shipped to 85533 I don't know if you charge by color I'm trying to match this color possibly be candy teal blue !!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 12:43 AM~15279570
> *15X7 All Chrome Cross Lace with 24K Gold Hub, Nipple, and Knock off... $410.00/set of 4
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $325/set of 4!!!
> 
> ...


these reverse off-set??


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

e-mailed your website, I need 4 chrome, straight 2 bar knock offs and 3 175-70-14 ww's. Just need the address for pick up and I'm on the way.
:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

CLEAN OUT YOUR PM BOX :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 6 2009, 08:25 AM~15281048
> *LOOKS GOOD I NEED A SET OF GOLD ZENITHS~
> *


No problem, come on bye


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 6 2009, 10:27 AM~15282061
> *these reverse off-set??
> *


Yes they are 15X7 Reverse...


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Oct 6 2009, 10:27 AM~15282066
> *e-mailed your website, I need 4 chrome, straight 2 bar knock offs and 3 175-70-14 ww's. Just need the address for pick up and I'm on the way.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Oct 6 2009, 01:29 PM~15283679
> *:dunno:
> *


Sorry I'm answering posts from my blackberry... I'm not near the shop computer, so I'll check your email as soon as I get back to the shop


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 6 2009, 10:35 AM~15282111
> *CLEAN OUT YOUR PM BOX  :biggrin:
> *


I cleaned some space out... been getting alot of PM's :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Oct 6 2009, 09:05 AM~15281336
> *How much for turqouise blue bowl an hub chrome spoke an nipples.... 13x7 shipped to 85533 I don't know if you charge by color I'm trying to match this color possibly be candy teal blue !!
> *


I can color match almost anything and all powder coat colors are the same price. The wheels on this topic are wheels that I already have built sitting in the shop so they are priced alot lower than our regular prices (which are still cheap) :biggrin: 

13X7's All Chrome with Color Matched Hub and Outer would be $585/set plus shipping...


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

NEED A SET OF GOLD AND A SET OF CHROME TWO WING SHIPPED TO 87104 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Oct 6 2009, 02:10 PM~15283992
> *NEED A SET OF GOLD AND A SET OF CHROME TWO WING SHIPPED TO 87104  :biggrin:
> *


No problem... did you need 2 Bar Swept or 2 Bar Straight (Zenith Style)? also recessed for chip or smooth?


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey homies @ Envious. I've a stupid question. If EVERYTHING about your wheels MADE IN THE U.S.A. then why are your prices so competetive in respect to chinas?? Are the base of the wheels manufactured overseas, and then plated/assembled here? Or do you have a high volume manufacturing plant here? Just want to know, and will be purchasing some new wires soon. I do want American rims especially competetively priced  :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 02:26 PM~15284150
> *No problem... did you need 2 Bar Swept or 2 Bar Straight (Zenith Style)? also recessed for chip or smooth?
> *


SWEPT :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 6 2009, 04:30 PM~15285272
> *Hey homies @ Envious. I've a stupid question. If EVERYTHING about your wheels MADE IN THE U.S.A. then why are your prices so competetive in respect to chinas?? Are the base of the wheels manufactured overseas, and then plated/assembled here? Or do you have a high volume manufacturing plant here? Just want to know, and will be purchasing some new wires soon. I do want American rims especially competetively priced   :thumbsup:
> *


All the wheels in this topic are U.S. Made... meaning the outer (metal rim itself) was made here in the U.S.A. and then plated or powder coated here in the U.S.
If you lift one of these wheels you will immediately tell the difference... they are noticeably heavier because of the metal used. That also means that they are structurally stronger. If you notice in the pictures I posted that these are U.S. DOT stamped unlike Chinas.

As far as my pricing goes... I've been selling wire wheels for a long time now so I have very good connections and I don't believe in over charging customers.
Hope to do business with you in the near future! :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 01:43 AM~15279570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you only have these in 15"?


----------



## frknlo87 (Jan 26, 2008)

Need a set of straight 2 bar recessed for wheel chips shipped to 96797


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey man i have a question ive got a set of 13x7 reverse with white spokes and two of them have got messed up so i was wondering how much you would charge for two with no adapters or spinners shipped to 42748 and how much for a set of straight bar zenith style spinners recessed for chip would be, thanks alot later


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 6 2009, 06:32 PM~15286591
> *Do you only have these in 15"?
> *


Yes


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505+Oct 6 2009, 04:50 PM~15285490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get you guys shipping quotes tomorrow


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 11:29 PM~15279484
> *13X7 All Chrome with Metallic Mauve Hub and Outer... Set of 5 $460.00
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $375/set of 5!!!
> 
> ...


how about all red chrome knock off and nipples


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*14X7 (Standards) All Chrome with Metalic Blue Spokes... $400.00/set of 4*  
_*-Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $325/set of 4!!!*_

_**First price includes 4-Wheels, 4-Chrome Knock off's, and 4-Adapters... Tool is extra!*_
_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_

**Please note that 1 wheel was used as a display wheel in our shop...**


















*Again these are U.S. Wheels... Built, Plated, Powder Coated, and Assembles here in the U.S.A.*









*SOLD!!!*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any hydro or billet stuff


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*14X7 All Chrome with Metalic Plum Hub and Outer... $460.00/set of 4*  
_*-Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $385/set of 4!!!*_

_**First price includes 4-Wheels, 4-Chrome Knock off's, and 4-Adapters... Tool is extra!*_
_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_



















*Again these are U.S. Wheels... Built, Plated, Powder Coated, and Assembles here in the U.S.A.*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*14X6 All Chrome with Burgandy Spokes... $420.00/set of 4* :biggrin: 
_*-Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $345/set of 4!!!*_

_**First price includes 4-Wheels, 4-Chrome Knock off's, and 4-Adapters... Tool is extra!*_
_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_


















*SOLD!!!*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 7 2009, 12:09 AM~15290079
> *any hydro or billet stuff
> *


Try in our Hydraulic Topic :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=397586&hl=


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*I'll be posting these tomorrow... and more...*_ :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

All the wheels in this topic are U.S. Made... meaning the outer (metal rim itself) was made here in the U.S.A. and then plated or powder coated here in the U.S.
If you lift one of these wheels you will immediately tell the difference... they are noticeably heavier because of the metal used. That also means that they are structurally stronger. If you notice in the pictures I posted that these are U.S. DOT stamped unlike Chinas.

As far as my pricing goes... I've been selling wire wheels for a long time now so I have very good connections and I don't believe in over charging customers.
Hope to do business with you in the near future! 


Well thank you for the info, Homies!! Thats very good to know, I also saw that the k/o and adapters are chinese. Is the chrome on the k/o of the same quality as the rest of the rim??

Either way I plan on doing business with you!!! Also do you offer engraving on your rims? :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sik350 (Jun 19, 2008)

How much for 13x7 choc brown all dish with everything else chrome shipped to 93103 or pick up???


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 7 2009, 08:47 AM~15291805
> *Well thank you for the info, Homies!! Thats very good to know, I also saw that the k/o and adapters are chinese. Is the chrome on the k/o of the same quality as the rest of the rim??
> 
> Either way I plan on doing business with you!!! Also do you offer engraving on your rims? :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


China Knock-Offs = China Chrome :biggrin: but still good quality non the less... and yes we offer engraving.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sik350_@Oct 7 2009, 08:51 AM~15291843
> *How much for 13x7 choc brown all dish with everything else chrome shipped to 93103 or pick up???
> *


13X7 All Chrome with Choc Brown Outer $525/set local pick-up or add $50/set for shipping


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

btw...what payments do you accept if i come in to store and place an order?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Oct 6 2009, 04:50 PM~15285490
> *SWEPT  :biggrin:
> *


Shipping for both sets is 13.95 total


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 7 2009, 09:48 AM~15292419
> *btw...what payments do you accept if i come in to store and place an order?
> *


In person: cash...
Shipping orders: personal check, cashiers check, money order, western union, or paypal.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by frknlo87_@Oct 6 2009, 07:47 PM~15287492
> *Need a set of straight 2 bar recessed for wheel chips shipped to 96797
> *


I got em... shipping for one set is $12.00 to 96797


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Oct 6 2009, 08:50 PM~15288163
> *hey man i have a question ive got a set of 13x7 reverse with white spokes and two of them have got messed up so i was wondering how much you would charge for two with no adapters or spinners shipped to 42748 and how much for a set of straight bar zenith style spinners recessed for chip would be, thanks alot later
> *


Zenith Style Recess Knock-Off's $50/set plus $12.00 shipping...

I posted quote for wheels in our other wheel topic  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15292899


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Oct 7 2009, 12:05 AM~15290060
> *how about all red chrome knock off and nipples
> *


This topic is for our end of summer sale (wheels we have in stock), I posted quote for your wheels in our other topic...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15292899


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

do you have any of the casted lincoln chips?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 7 2009, 11:04 AM~15293119
> *do you have any of the casted lincoln chips?
> *


Sorry, I'm not making anymore Lincoln Chips, they sell slow...


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

You guys have a physical address? I'd like to stop by your shop.


----------



## sik350 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 7 2009, 09:47 AM~15292413
> *13X7 All Chrome with Choc Brown Outer $525/set local pick-up or add $50/set for shipping
> *


What does that included? Adpaters knockoffs and hammer?


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 7 2009, 10:39 AM~15292908
> *Zenith Style Recess Knock-Off's $50/set plus $12.00 shipping...
> 
> I posted quote for wheels in our other wheel topic
> ...


what size of chips do they take?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sik350_@Oct 7 2009, 03:17 PM~15295223
> *What does that included? Adpaters  knockoffs and hammer?
> *


Wheels, Adapters, Knock-Off, and Tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Oct 7 2009, 08:48 PM~15298372
> *what size of chips do they take?
> *


2.25"


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 7 2009, 11:11 AM~15293172
> *You guys have a physical address?  I'd like to stop by your shop.
> *


physical address? I'd like to come by... your website doesn't have the address.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Need a 5 of 2 bar swepts recessed for wheel chips shipped to 28546 asap


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 8 2009, 09:59 AM~15302284
> *physical address?  I'd like to come by...  your website doesn't have the address.
> *


I don't have a retail store... I build cars for export and sell parts on here... just give me a call when you want to come since I'm always running around and work weird hours :biggrin: 

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 8 2009, 10:38 AM~15302558
> *I don't have a retail store... I build cars for export and sell parts on here... just give me a call when you want to come since I'm always running around and work weird hours  :biggrin:
> 
> Nicky
> ...


Hey Nicky. I tried calling you a few times yesterday and i even left a msg for you to call me back...i'll try again later today.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 8 2009, 10:43 AM~15302607
> *Hey Nicky.  I tried calling you a few times yesterday and i even left a msg for you to call me back...i'll try again later today.
> *


I have answered all my vioce mails from yesterday, yesterday... what number are you calling??? I get tons of calls every day and answer all my missed calls and voice mails... some of the members on here will even tell you I answer calls late at night 8, 9, 10 or even 11PM :biggrin: 

Our number is: (562) 244-0554

I even call back missed calls thet don't leave a message... are you calling from a blocked phone?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 8 2009, 10:16 AM~15302405
> *Need a 5 of  2 bar swepts recessed for wheel chips shipped to 28546 asap
> *


When I talked to you yesterday over thephone I thought you meant 2-Bar Swept (Smooth) which I have plenty of in stock... I don't have any 2-Bar Swept (Recess) right now. I know you need them ASAP so let me know if you want the smooth.


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 11:36 PM~15279532
> *14X7 All Chrome with Powder Blue Hub and Outer... $400.00/set of 4
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $325/set of 4!!!
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Riding.Real.Low (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 12:16 AM~15279722
> *I also got about 50 or 60 sets of Luxor Knock-off's and caps for Bolt-On's... all brand new!
> 
> $5/each piece  :0
> ...


how much for the 1st row (4) shipped to 85713


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Riding.Real.Low_@Oct 8 2009, 12:36 PM~15303549
> *how much for the 1st  row (4) shipped to 85713
> *


you want 4 ko's and 4-plates? $35/shipped


----------



## Riding.Real.Low (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 8 2009, 12:38 PM~15303574
> *you want 4 ko's and 4-plates? $35/shipped
> *


do they come with all the bolts n everything?


shit i think imight get those blue spokes... how many sets do u have?.. and much shippped to 85713 with all acc..


----------



## Riding.Real.Low (Oct 1, 2009)

do you have white podwer coated?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Riding.Real.Low_@Oct 8 2009, 12:53 PM~15303719
> *do they come with all the bolts n everything?
> shit i think imight get those blue spokes... how many sets do u have?.. and much shippped to 85713 with all acc..
> *


No they don't have the bolts but you can get them at any home depot or hardware store... on the powder coated specials they're only the ones I posted because we have these in stock sitting here.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Riding.Real.Low_@Oct 8 2009, 12:56 PM~15303750
> *do you have white podwer coated?
> *


Not in stock, or part of the specials but we could always make you some :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 11:04 PM~15279674
> *Knock-Off's and Hubs on sale right now too!
> We have hundred’s available right now at this price!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


WHAT UP ENVIOUS? HEY HOMIE DO THOSE GOLD 2-WING ZENITH STYLE (LOWER LEFT) COME IN CHROME? THE CHROME 2-WINGS ABOVE OBVIOUSLY ARE DIFFERENT LOOKING.

THANKS


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 8 2009, 03:47 PM~15305128
> *WHAT UP ENVIOUS? HEY HOMIE DO THOSE GOLD 2-WING ZENITH STYLE (LOWER LEFT) COME IN CHROME? THE CHROME 2-WINGS ABOVE OBVIOUSLY ARE DIFFERENT LOOKING.
> 
> THANKS
> *


I have @18-20 sets of the chrome zenith recess pictured (middle left)... I think I may have 1 or 2 sets of the bottom style in chrome... I'll let you know


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 8 2009, 04:09 PM~15305296
> *I have @18-20 sets of the chrome zenith recess pictured (middle left)... I think I may have 1 or 2 sets of the bottom style in chrome... I'll let you know
> *



if they take the 2.25" chips, count me in for a set of those :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 01:04 AM~15279674
> *Knock-Off's and Hubs on sale right now too!
> We have hundred’s available right now at this price!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


how much for 5 of the far bottom left style in gold,shipped to 76905.texas.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

how much for all gold 13x7 SHIPPED TO 55112 ?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Oct 9 2009, 11:57 AM~15312433
> *how much for all gold 13x7 SHIPPED TO 55112 ?
> *


I gave you a quote on September 29th... 
here's the link :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=397580&st=200


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 11:43 PM~15279570
> *15X7 All Chrome Cross Lace with 24K Gold Hub, Nipple, and Knock off... $410.00/set of 4
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $325/set of 4!!!
> 
> ...


DO A RAFFLE ILL BUY THE FIRST FIVE SPOTS :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 02:16 AM~15279722
> *$5/each piece  :0
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a complet set (4 of the top plate's and 4 of the bottom ko's) shipped to 28092 nc?


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey whats up bro. i was wondering how much would you charge me for some rims with the lip and the hub kandy red colored? if i could get a quote for 4 and 5 that would be great. Thanks bro PM me :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 12:43 AM~15279570
> *15X7 All Chrome Cross Lace with 24K Gold Hub, Nipple, and Knock off... $410.00/set of 4
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $325/set of 4!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505+Oct 9 2009, 01:39 PM~15313170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Oct 11 2009, 07:34 PM~15327582
> *how much for a complet set (4 of the top plate's and 4 of the bottom ko's) shipped to 28092 nc?
> *


$45 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Oct 9 2009, 11:57 AM~15312433
> *how much for all gold 13x7 SHIPPED TO 55112 ?
> *


I'll post your quote on our wire wheel topic... this topic is for items we already have in stock... "end of summer sale" :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry15331380


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Oct 11 2009, 08:38 PM~15328375
> *Hey whats up bro. i was wondering how much would you charge me for some rims with the lip and the hub kandy red colored? if i could get a quote for 4 and 5 that would be great. Thanks bro PM me  :biggrin:
> *


I'll post your quote on our wire wheel topic... this topic is for items we already have in stock... "end of summer sale" :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15331423


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

did u u ever found out if u had any zenith style Ko's like the bottom left hand side in chrome? What's your paypal address?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Oct 12 2009, 08:11 PM~15336773
> *did u u ever found out if u had any zenith style Ko's like the bottom left hand side in chrome?  What's your paypal address?
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't... I'll post what I still got


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*Knock-Off's have been selling fast!!!*_

I only have 5 more sets of these Zenith Style Chrome (Recess) available.
Also below is my last complete set of 2-Bar Swept (Smooth)... I have a bunch of the 2-Bar Swept (right side only) Recess and smooth available.

*Remember:* Chrome Knock-Off's only _*$12.50/ea*_... and shipping in U.S. is $12/box (up to 6 ko's per box).


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*I'm almost out of Gold Knock-Off's* :0 :0 :0 

This is my last complete set of Gold 2-Bar Swept (Smooth) :0 
There are some Gold singles available below... 

*Remember:* Gold Knock-Off's only _*$15/ea*_... and shipping in U.S. is $12/box (up to 6 ko's per box).


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2009, 10:03 PM~15337552
> *I'm almost out of Gold Knock-Off's  :0  :0  :0
> 
> This is my last complete set of Gold 2-Bar Swept (Smooth)  :0
> ...


if i ordered these in Feb whould they still be the same price? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Oct 12 2009, 10:12 PM~15338275
> *if i ordered these in Feb whould they still be the same price? :biggrin:
> *


These prices are while supplies last...


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

can i order rims from you with engraving already done? if so where do the prices start at?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 13 2009, 10:05 AM~15341638
> *can i order rims from you with engraving already done? if so where do the prices start at?
> *


Yes you can... just give me a call


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 12:04 AM~15279674
> *Knock-Off's and Hubs on sale right now too!
> We have hundred’s available right now at this price!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


How much for a set of chrome hubs shipped to 79915?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Oct 13 2009, 09:39 PM~15349763
> *How much for a set of chrome hubs shipped to 79915?
> *


$60/set of 4 shipped


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 14 2009, 12:27 AM~15351165
> *$60/set of 4 shipped
> *


Can I get ur info so we can do this asap please. thanks


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Oct 14 2009, 10:28 AM~15353568
> *Can I get ur info so we can do this asap please. thanks
> *


PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 14 2009, 10:36 AM~15353650
> *PayPal Account: envioustou[email protected]
> *


wHATS UR ADDRESS.....


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 14 2009, 01:47 PM~15355663
> *wHATS UR ADDRESS.....
> *


I'm off of Whittier & Colima... I'm always running around so give me a call when you want to come out 

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

SOLD!!!</span>[/b]


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

all chrome 13x7 rev. shipped to 37411


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

do you have 13x5.5? If so what is the back space?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Oct 17 2009, 03:21 PM~15388021
> *all chrome 13x7 rev. shipped to 37411
> *


$410/shipped


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 19 2009, 05:13 PM~15404967
> *$410/shipped
> *


Nicky- I haven't received the Ko's, have they shipped out? :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2009, 05:23 PM~15405061
> *Nicky- I haven't received the Ko's, have they shipped out?  :dunno:
> *


Yea last week on the 14th... USPS Parcel Post so may be a little slow :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 11:43 PM~15279570
> *15X7 All Chrome Cross Lace with 24K Gold Hub, Nipple, and Knock off... $410.00/set of 4
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $325/set of 4!!!
> 
> ...


_*SOLD!!!*_


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 17 2009, 07:36 PM~15388459
> *do you have 13x5.5? If so what is the back space?
> *


?


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 14 2009, 02:21 PM~15356048
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Can u post a better pic so i can see the color???? thanks


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 19 2009, 05:32 PM~15405171
> *Yea last week on the 14th... USPS Parcel Post so may be a little slow  :biggrin:
> *


  I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Oct 17 2009, 04:36 PM~15388459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't forgot about you ... let me go measure a rim :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 20 2009, 12:44 PM~15412333
> *I haven't forgot about you ... let me go measure a rim  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*17X8 Reverse Center Gold... $445.00/set of 4 :0 *
_*-Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $350/set of 4!!!*_

_**First price includes 4-Wheels, 4-Chrome Knock off's, and 4-Adapters... Tool is extra!*_
_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_



















*Again these are U.S. Wheels... Built, Plated, Powder Coated, and Assembles here in the U.S.A.*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 17 2009, 04:36 PM~15388459
> *do you have 13x5.5? If so what is the back space?
> *


Yes we do... 1.5"


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

I need pics of the grey 13's....gotta see if they match


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 11:24 PM~15279452
> *SOLD!!!!*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 11:29 PM~15279484
> *13X7 All Chrome with Metallic Mauve Hub and Outer... Set of 5 $460.00
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $375/set of 5!!!
> 
> ...


*$435/Set of 5 with Knock off's and Adapters or...
$350.00 without Knock off's and Adapters*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 11:36 PM~15279532
> *14X7 All Chrome with Powder Blue Hub and Outer... $400.00/set of 4
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $325/set of 4!!!
> 
> ...


*$385/Set of 4 with Knock off's and Adapters or...
$300.00 without Knock off's and Adapters*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 7 2009, 12:14 AM~15290104
> *14X7 All Chrome with Metalic Plum Hub and Outer... $460.00/set of 4
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $385/set of 4!!!
> 
> ...


*$435/Set of 4 with Knock off's and Adapters or...
$350.00 without Knock off's and Adapters*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 20 2009, 10:57 AM~15412784
> *$435/Set of 4 with Knock off's and Adapters or...
> $350.00 without Knock off's and Adapters*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Oct 19 2009, 06:53 PM~15406189
> *Can u post a better pic so i can see the color???? thanks
> *


Here's some pics outdoors in natural sunlight...
it's a metallic powder coat so they change color from silver to dark grey depending on the way the light hits them... they're beautiful in all lighting :biggrin:


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

can i see bettrt pic of the blue ones pls


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA-RIDER-79_@Oct 22 2009, 01:42 PM~15435804
> *can i see bettrt pic of the blue ones pls
> *


Which ones??? :dunno: 

These









these









or these?


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

wich onend prices are 13s witch ones are 13s and how much i pick up


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA-RIDER-79_@Oct 22 2009, 06:35 PM~15438639
> *wich onend prices are 13s witch ones are 13s and how much i pick up
> *


Those three sets are 14's... if you want 13's I can make them for you, and pick up is no problem


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

the center ones how much in 13 or how much for the 14 with tires


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA-RIDER-79_@Oct 23 2009, 09:12 AM~15444587
> *the center ones how much in 13 or how much for the 14 with tires
> *


These in 13's would be $585/set without tires...

Or I can do $585/set for the 14's with tires (Hankook 175/70R14)


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

got my KO's in yesterday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: - thanks Nicky!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Do you have gold knock offs zenith style for 2.5 chips?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2009, 10:58 PM~15337472
> *Knock-Off's have been selling fast!!!
> 
> I only have 5 more sets of these Zenith Style Chrome (Recess) available.
> ...


You have any of the bottom right in chrome (zenith style in recess) right and left ?? 2.25" right??

Pal pal ready :biggrin: LMK


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Pm'd


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 01:04 AM~15279674
> *Knock-Off's and Hubs on sale right now too!
> We have hundred’s available right now at this price!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


are the chrome kos 12.50 ea How much for 4 ship to 68508 the middle ones on the left chrome 2 bars


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Oct 23 2009, 05:41 PM~15449200
> *got my KO's in yesterday  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: - thanks Nicky!
> *


No problem, Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Oct 24 2009, 07:59 AM~15453249
> *Do you have gold knock offs zenith style for 2.5 chips?
> *


Yes I do but not at these prices... $205/set 24K U.S. Gold :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2009, 10:56 AM~15454154
> *You have any of the bottom right  in chrome (zenith style in recess) right and left ??  2.25" right??
> 
> Pal pal ready :biggrin: LMK
> *





> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Oct 25 2009, 05:30 PM~15462623
> *are the chrome kos 12.50  ea How much for 4 ship to 68508  the middle ones on the left chrome 2 bars
> *


I'm all out of zenith style sets right now... but I have plenty of those (right side) only... I'm gonna be posting up what I have in un-matched sets later tonight...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Here's what I have left on the "End of Summer Deals"...*

*Knock-Off's
Chrome Knock-Off's $12.50/each
Gold Knock-Off's $15/each*

_*I don't have anymore sets... these are great for spares or to replace a broken one_ :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*$5 Knock-Off's!!!* :0 :0 :0 

Any of these brand new knock-off's are $5/ea because they are _not_ perfect!
*May have a scratch, ding, or dis-colored gold.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Any specials on the 72 spoke wheels?? :biggrin: :biggrin:

Do you sell just the wheels (72 spokes), no KO's or adapters? And if so how much?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 27 2009, 11:43 PM~15489440
> *Any specials on the 72 spoke wheels?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Do you sell just the wheels (72 spokes), no KO's or adapters? And if so how much?
> *


$985/set is a special... it's cheaper than anyone else :biggrin: 
$35.00 less without accessories


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 27 2009, 11:19 PM~15489287
> *$5 Knock-Off's!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Any of these brand new knock-off's are $5/ea because they are not perfect!
> ...


ILL TAKE THE RIGHT AND LEFT TWO WIN GOLD AND A CHROME PASSENGER SIDE 2WING SWEPT


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Oct 28 2009, 02:33 PM~15494463
> *ILL TAKE THE RIGHT AND LEFT TWO WIN GOLD AND A CHROME PASSENGER SIDE 2WING SWEPT
> *


$15 for the ko's and $13 for the shipping... $28 Total  

PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 28 2009, 11:17 AM~15492741
> *$985/set is a special... it's cheaper than anyone else  :biggrin:
> $35.00 less without accessories
> *


do u do 72spoke cross lace?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Oct 28 2009, 04:47 PM~15495914
> *do u do 72spoke cross lace?
> *


Yes $1085/set


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Take it your PM box is full

Need 2 left 2 right Zenith style 2 1/2" recessed 
ALL chrome shipped to 66502


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 30 2009, 11:15 AM~15514676
> *Take it your PM box is full
> 
> Need 2 left 2 right Zenith style 2 1/2" recessed
> ...


Got your PM... PM sent


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 01:04 AM~15279674
> *Knock-Off's and Hubs on sale right now too!
> We have hundred’s available right now at this price!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


hey bro i need 5 GOld KO's shipped to 55106. PM me when u got time and what styles u got for sale. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 2 2009, 02:22 PM~15539058
> *hey bro i need 5 GOld KO's shipped to 55106. PM me when u got time and what styles u got for sale. thanks :biggrin:
> *


Just one page back :biggrin: 

*$5 Knock-Off's!!!* :0 :0 :0 

Any of these brand new knock-off's are $5/ea because they are _not_ perfect!
*May have a scratch, ding, or dis-colored gold.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 4 2009, 05:25 PM~15562790
> *Just one page back  :biggrin:
> 
> $5 Knock-Off's!!!  :0  :0  :0
> ...



im gonna call u tomorrow!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 11:29 PM~15279484
> *13X7 All Chrome with Metallic Mauve Hub and Outer... Set of 5 $460.00
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $375/set of 5!!!
> 
> ...


still got these?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Nov 30 2009, 08:21 PM~15827207
> *still got these?
> *


Sure do...
$435/Set of 5 with Knock off's and Adapters
or
$350.00 without Knock off's and Adapters


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

how much for 72 spoke 13's straight lace, all chrome no knock offs, picked up? do you have 13-6 riversed or just the 5.5?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 05:18 PM~15285808
> *All the wheels in this topic are U.S. Made... meaning the outer (metal rim itself) was made here in the U.S.A. and then plated or powder coated here in the U.S.
> If you lift one of these wheels you will immediately tell the difference... they are noticeably heavier because of the metal used. That also means that they are structurally stronger. If you notice in the pictures I posted that these are U.S. DOT stamped unlike Chinas.
> 
> ...


still didn't answer the question. is there ANYTHING china made on these wheels. you can put a stamp on anything. not hatin homie. i just don't want anything to do with china made shit.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Dec 2 2009, 06:55 PM~15851413
> *how much for 72 spoke 13's straight lace, all chrome no knock offs, picked up? do you have 13-6 riversed or just the 5.5?
> *


13X7 72 Spoke All Chrome (No Knock-Off's) $950/set
I only have 13X7 and 13X5.5" no 13X6...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 2 2009, 07:05 PM~15851543
> *still didn't answer the question. is there ANYTHING china made on these wheels.  you can put a stamp on anything. not hatin homie. i just don't want anything to do with china made shit.
> *


The only thing non-U.S. on these wheels are the knock-off's and adapters  

Actually every metal piece (outer, hub, spoke, nipple) besides the knock-offs and adapters was either casted, extruded, cut, spun, machined, plated, or assembled here in the U.S. I hope this clears it up for you :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*These are the only sets I still have avaiable from the "End of Summer Sale"* :0 :0 :0 :yessad: 



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2009, 09:42 AM~15433727
> *$435/Set of 4- 17X8 with Knock off's and Adapters or...
> $350.00 without Knock off's and Adapters
> 
> ...


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 2 2009, 10:25 PM~15852812
> *The only thing non-U.S. on these wheels are the knock-off's and adapters
> 
> Actually every metal piece (outer, hub, spoke, nipple) besides the knock-offs and adapters was either casted, extruded, cut, spun, machined, plated, or assembled here in the U.S.  I hope this clears it up for you  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

WILL YOU BE IN POMONA THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Dec 4 2009, 04:11 PM~15873368
> *WILL YOU BE IN POMONA THIS WEEKEND.
> *


Sorry I won't... I dont go durring the winter months but you can always hit me up if you need anything


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

Sent u a pm can u plz reply.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Dec 6 2009, 02:55 PM~15889607
> *Sent u a pm can u plz reply.
> *


Replied :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

hey bro what gold knockoffs do u have i need a set i would like the two prong knockoffs or if u have the chrome two prong knockoffs pm paypal ready homie shipping to 77063


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

How much for some two prong knockoffs


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 6 2009, 11:23 PM~15290144
> *14X6 All Chrome with Burgandy Spokes... $420.00/set of 4  :biggrin:
> -Available without Knock off's and Adapters for $345/set of 4!!!
> 
> ...


How much 4 some knock off like this chrome 2 ways set of 4


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Dec 8 2009, 08:46 AM~15910990
> *hey bro what gold knockoffs do u have i need a set i would like the two prong knockoffs or if u have the chrome two prong knockoffs pm paypal ready homie shipping to 77063
> *


I'm all out of the "End of Summer Sale" Knock-off's... my chrome knock-off's run $75/set (any style) and Gold run $165/set (any style)... Shipping will be $15/set  

PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Dec 8 2009, 04:46 PM~15915691
> *How much for some two prong knockoffs
> *


Chrome knock-off's $75/set (any style)
Gold run $165/set (any style)


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Dec 9 2009, 01:36 AM~15921972
> *How much 4 some knock off like this chrome 2 ways set of 4
> *


$75/set :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 9 2009, 05:35 PM~15929032
> *Chrome knock-off's $75/set (any style)
> Gold run $165/set (any style)
> 
> ...


CAN I PICK UP AT SHOP.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Dec 10 2009, 10:39 AM~15936557
> *CAN I PICK UP AT SHOP.
> *


Sure no problem  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

do have a set of these 13X7 All Chrome with Dark Grey Metallic Hub and Outer? if so shipped to 78516. thanks


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

I NEED TWO 13 5.5 SHIPPED TO 79072.I NEED THEM FAST.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Dec 13 2009, 08:17 PM~15971811
> *do have a set of these 13X7 All Chrome with Dark Grey Metallic Hub and Outer?  if so shipped to 78516.  thanks
> *


Not in stock but I can have some made for you... $660/set shipped with knock off's, adapters and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droptop63_@Dec 14 2009, 02:56 PM~15979147
> *I NEED TWO 13 5.5 SHIPPED TO 79072.I NEED THEM FAST.
> *


$290.00 shipped to your door


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

what's the price on a set of 13x7 rev blk dish- blk hub - 2 way k/o with 5 lug universal adaptors.. shipped to 89015 also how far are you from las vegas? i could also pick up.. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Dec 16 2009, 07:38 PM~16003240
> *what's the price on a set of 13x7 rev blk dish- blk hub -  2 way k/o with 5 lug universal adaptors.. shipped to 89015 also how far are you from las vegas? i could also pick up.. thanks :biggrin:
> *


$635/set shipped to your door or $585/set picked up  
Includes: Wheels, Knock-off's, Adapters, and Tool


----------

